# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Mymanu Clik, smart earphones, Mymanu, Manchester, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Designer - Mymanu

Home page - mymanu.com/mymanu-clik

"CLIK- wireless earbuds with voice translation" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

True wireless Earbuds with voice translation

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> Mymanu ---“A revolution for your ears “
> Precision engineered truly wireless smart earphones with an extraordinary untainted High defination audio quality. APTX Powered.
> Creating the hardware and the software together, we implemented aural notification to receive all notifications from your phone straight to your ears. 
> We also implemented the first vocal translation in the history of true wireless earphones. this is one of the most remarkable achievements in the Clik earphone yet.
> It features an incredible battery life, a touch sensor, an undefined high audio quality with APTX codec and wireless charging.
> we also invented a beautiful wireless charging case which can also charge your smart phone for greater flexibility.

----------


## Airicist

Mymanu Clik voice translation truly wireless earbuds live on Kickstarter

Published on Aug 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mymanu Translate Live voice to voice translation app for group chat

Published on Aug 22, 2017




> Mymanu Translate is a uniquely designed, live voice-to-voice translation APP to help individuals and businesses communicate simultaneously in 29 different languages on a “one-on-one” basis and as a group wherever the participants are in the world. 
> The group translation is unique and secured by password specifically chosen by you so you can invite who you like to join in. 
> The speech-to-text system will generate a transcript of the conversation on each participant’s phone screen so you can refer to it later on. Its own proprietary speech recognition will enable you understand more than 4 billion people around the world without having to type a single word. 
> Mymanu® Translate will help you create new experience and embrace new culture. 
> 
> Features
> • Live speech-to-speech translation in 29 languages - more than 4 billion people to speak with
> • Unique group translation facility to discuss with people across the world
> • Password-protected group discussion for higher security and privacy
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Translation earbuds reviewed by The Creative Composite

Published on May 24, 2019




> COMING SOON - Mymanu CLIK-S real time translation earbuds developed and designed for professionals, business audiophiles, travelers and fitness enthusiasts.
> 
> Hassan Mushaid, Director at The Creative Composite, reviews the new upcoming wireless earbuds with in-ear translation. Designed to translate over 30 different languages with ease, the Mymanu CLIK-S are the most versatile, truly wireless translation earbuds in the world.

----------

